# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  چه طور می‌شه سال چهارم کلاس نرفت؟

## fify

چه طور می‌شه پیش رو جیم کرد و کلاس‌ها رو نرفت؟
من پسرم و مدرسه تیزهوشان می‌رم. 
(خواهشا نگید روحیه‌ات رو از دست می دی و این حرفا. من عزمم جزمه. مثل کوه! به نظرم اگه واقعا بتونم مدرسه رو جیم کنم شاید حتی جزو رتبه های برتر هم بشم!  :Yahoo (94): )

آپدیت: این سایت می گه الان همه باید روزانه معمولی رو برن و هر جیم کردنی غیرقانونیه و اگه کشف بشه مدرکت رو نمی دن. نظر شما چیه؟ اصلا این سایت معتبره خبرش؟ به روزه؟
http://www.magiran.com/npview.asp?ID=2390047

با تحقیقای خودم، به نظر این راه ها هست:
1- رشوه دادن به غیرانتفاعی ها (کسی می دونه ریسک این کار چه قدره؟)
2- صحبت کردن با خود مدرسه
(این راه واقعا می تونه مؤثر باشه؟)
3- داوطلب آزاد؟ این رو من اصلا نمی دونم شرایطش چه جوریه. اگه کسی می دونه بگه. فقط انگار این کار یه سال فرجه سربازی آدم رو می پرونه. ولی خود من شاید معاف بشم. راستی، کسی می دونه کی می شه برای معافی اقدام کرد و نتیجه‌اش کی میاد؟
3.5- مدرسه بزرگسالان؟
4- مشمول از راه دور شدن (کسی می دونه تو «از راه دور» چه قدر باید کلاس رفت؟ می شه همه کلاس هاشو جیم کرد؟)
(این معلولیت جسمی که می گه باید در چه حد باشه؟ من خودم چند تا انگشت کم دارم می تونم معلولیت بگیرم؟)
(از کجا می شه اطلاعات بیشتری در مورد این موضوعات گرفت؟ می شه به خود آموزش و پرورش زنگ زد؟ به کدوم قسمتش؟)
*ماده7:* افرادي كه داراي گواهي‌نامه پايان تحصيلات دوره سه ساله آموزش متوسطه هستند مي‌توانند با شرايط زير در دوره‌ي پيش‌دانشگاهي آموزش از راه دور ثبت نام نمايند:*الف)* دسترسي نداشتن به واحدهاي آموزشي، دوري راه يا نبود رشته تحصيلي در محل سكونت به تشخيص كميسيون خاص اداره‌ي آموزش و پرورش محّل.*ب)* افرادي كه به دليل وجود شرايط خاص به شرح زير، امكان استفاده از آموزش‌هاي روزانه را ندارند:*1-* معلوليت جسمي: مدارك مربوط بايد به تأييد يكي از واحدهاي آموزشي استثنايي يا مديريت آموزش و پرورش استثنايي استان رسيده باشد.*2-* بيماري خاص و يا صعب العلاج: مدارك پزشكي مبتلايان بايد توسط كميسيون پزشكي منطقه تأييد شده باشد.*3-* تأهل: تصوير صفحات شناسنامه بايد توسط مدير مركز آموزش از راه دور با اصل تطبيق و تأييد شده باشد.4*-* الزام به حمايت از خانواده: ملاك تشخيص افراد موضوع اين بند، مجوز كميسيون خاص اداره‌ي آموزش و پرورش محل مي‌باشد كه به صورت موردي، صادر مي‌شود.

----------


## milad1997

اووووه چقدر بزرگش میکنی  :Yahoo (1): 

رشوه و اختلاس و اینا چیه؟؟  :Yahoo (4): 

کلاس غیر حضوری بردار  :Yahoo (1): 

برو یه دبیرستان ضعیف که به قول خودمون به درد نخوره

بگو کلاس غیر حضوری میخوام

یه پول ناقابل  :Yahoo (4):   ازت میگیرن

ریسک و این حرفا هم نداره... هر کس غیر حضوری بخواد این کارو میکنه

بعد تو اون دبیرستان غیر حضوری ثبت نام میشی

دیگه کلا مدرسه نرو

معلما هم مستمر بهت میدن.. خوبم میدن

بشین راحت درستو بخون چیزی هم نمیشه

اتفاقا کار خیلی خوبی هست اگه خودت بتونی بخونی

----------


## fify

> اووووه چقدر بزرگش میکنی 
> 
> رشوه و اختلاس و اینا چیه؟؟ 
> 
> کلاس غیر حضوری بردار 
> 
> برو یه دبیرستان ضعیف که به قول خودمون به درد نخوره
> 
> بگو کلاس غیر حضوری میخوام
> ...


من که شنیدم دیگه غیرحضوری کلا تعطیل شده و مدارس دولتی که اصلا و مدارس غیرانتفاعی با گرفتن پول (مبلغشو نمی دونم) برای آدم حاضر می زنن. ولی شنیدم ممکنه اداره به این مدرسه ها گیر بده و بعد مجبور بشی بیای سر کلاس (که دیگه همه می دونن چه کلاسای پرباری داره این مدارس غیرانتفاعی!). تازه شنیدم بعضی از مدارس هم برای این توبیخ شدن و دانش آموزا یه سال عقب افتادن سر این موضوع... در ضمن، اگه مدرسه از خودش بازی دربیاره... کارت تمومه!
با در نظر گرفتن همه اینا، از کجا باید این مدرسه های غیرانتفاعی رشوه‌بگیر رو پیدا کرد؟ همه شون قبول می کنن؟ تا کی مهلت ثبت نام هست؟

----------


## milad1997

> من که شنیدم دیگه غیرحضوری کلا تعطیل شده و مدارس دولتی که اصلا و مدارس غیرانتفاعی با گرفتن پول (مبلغشو نمی دونم) برای آدم حاضر می زنن. ولی شنیدم ممکنه اداره به این مدرسه ها گیر بده و بعد مجبور بشی بیای سر کلاس (که دیگه همه می دونن چه کلاسای پرباری داره این مدارس غیرانتفاعی!). تازه شنیدم بعضی از مدارس هم برای این توبیخ شدن و دانش آموزا یه سال عقب افتادن سر این موضوع... در ضمن، اگه مدرسه از خودش بازی دربیاره... کارت تمومه!
> با در نظر گرفتن همه اینا، از کجا باید این مدرسه های غیرانتفاعی رشوه‌بگیر رو پیدا کرد؟ همه شون قبول می کنن؟ تا کی مهلت ثبت نام هست؟


کلا تعطیل شده؟؟؟

این که میگیو من اولین باره میشنوم

همین امسال... دوستای من کاری که گفتمو کردن

کنکوری 94 بودن

رفتن غیر حضوری برداشتن... خیلی هم قانونی 

همه میدونن... اگه تو تهران هستی بگو من اسم اون دبیررستان هایی که غیرحضوری میگیرن بهت بگم

همین الانم دارن ثبت نام میکنن

--------------------------------------------

مدرسه چرا بازی دربیاره؟؟؟

پول میگیره... بازی در بیاره پولش میپره

------------------------------------------

میگم که فقط غیرانتفاعی نیستن... مدارس دولتی میگیرن

---------------------------------------
میخو.ای پیدا کنی برو تو دبیرستان...پیش مدیر... بگو میخوام غیر حضوری بردارم..دبیرستان شما ثبت نام کلاس غیر حضوری داره؟؟؟

اونم یا میگه آره یا نه

مهلت ثبت نام دیگه تا آخرای مهر هم ثبت نام میکنن

هرچند بازم میگم

رفیق خودم آذر ماه رفت تو یه دبیرستان دولتی

غیرحضوری برداشت

دیگه مدرسه نرفت

امسالم به خوبی و خوشی کنکور داد

مشکلی هم پیش نیومد

پ ن : اطلاعات من برای کنکوری های 94 هست..اگه امسال غیر قانونی شده خبر ندارم

حالا یه سوال کن دیگه..ضرر نداره که

----------


## fify

> کلا تعطیل شده؟؟؟
> 
> این که میگیو من اولین باره میشنوم
> 
> همین امسال... دوستای من کاری که گفتمو کردن
> 
> کنکوری 94 بودن
> 
> رفتن غیر حضوری برداشتن... خیلی هم قانونی 
> ...


می گن چند سالی هست که غیرقانونی شده... من اینو همین امروز از همین فروم پیدا کردم... ولی خب آدمای زیادی می گفتن... مثلا این مشاوره از آقای افشار رو ببین.
این دوستای شما حتما مثلا داشتن حضوری می رفتن و مدرسه براشون "حاضر" دروغی می زده...
متاسفانه شهرستانم. حالا یکی از هم کلاسیام هم هست (بیچاره نفر 41 مرحله سوم المپیاد کامپیوتر شد! اگه 40 شده بود الان تو دوره بود....) که اونم می خواد مدرسه رو جیم کنه. قراره با مدسه خودمون صحبت کنه. شاید با هم بریم همین مدرسه های غیرانتفاعی ثبت نام کنیم. ولی اگه گندش دربیاد واقعا آدم بدبخت می شه. رفتن سر کلاسای این مردسه ها مثل شکنجه‌اس!
برامون دعا کن!

----------


## milad1997

> می گن چند سالی هست که غیرقانونی شده... من اینو همین امروز از همین فروم پیدا کردم... ولی خب آدمای زیادی می گفتن... مثلا این مشاوره از آقای افشار رو ببین.
> این دوستای شما حتما مثلا داشتن حضوری می رفتن و مدرسه براشون "حاضر" دروغی می زده...
> متاسفانه شهرستانم. حالا یکی از هم کلاسیام هم هست (بیچاره نفر 41 مرحله سوم المپیاد کامپیوتر شد! اگه 40 شده بود الان تو دوره بود....) که اونم می خواد مدرسه رو جیم کنه. قراره با مدسه خودمون صحبت کنه. شاید با هم بریم همین مدرسه های غیرانتفاعی ثبت نام کنیم. ولی اگه گندش دربیاد واقعا آدم بدبخت می شه. رفتن سر کلاسای این مردسه ها مثل شکنجه‌اس!
> برامون دعا کن!



نه عزیز من

من تو جریان کامل هستم... میدونم رفتن قرار داد غیر حضوری نوشتن

نه چند سال نیست... سال پیش بیش از 10 نفر که من میشناسم این کارو کردن

مشکلی پیش نمیاد... برو جلو خیالت راحت  :Yahoo (1): 

هیچی نمیشه.. تو فقط بگرد مدرسه رو پیدا کن

موفق باشی

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

من با آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفتم 
گفتن اصلا راهی نداره مگه اینکه مشکل جسمی و اینا باشه
تا چند سال پیش غیرحضوری میشد خوند ولی امکانش برداشته شده
بعد اینکه پول بدین به مدارس و ... خیلی خیلی خطرناکه اصلن همچین ریسکی نکنید

----------


## شمیم

برو با خود مدیر صحبت کن بی دردسر تره راضیش کن.من خودم پیش رو غیر حضوری خوندم برای امتحانات باید مدارس بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنی.البته اگه خود مدیر رضایت بده که میشه تو همون مدرسه خودتون امتحانارو بدی. فقط کسی که مدرسه نره باید روزی 14ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشه بیشتر باید زحمت بکشی و کارت سخت تره ولی نتیجت بهتر میشه.درضمن تو که تیزهوشانی :Yahoo (77): !!!!مدارس استعدادهای درخشان که بهترین مدارس هستن چرا نمیخوای بری؟ :Yahoo (13): کلاس کنکورم که واستون میزارن.مدرست ارزش رفتن داره

----------


## fify

> برو با خود مدیر صحبت کن بی دردسر تره راضیش کن.من خودم پیش رو غیر حضوری خوندم برای امتحانات باید مدارس بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنی.البته اگه خود مدیر رضایت بده که میشه تو همون مدرسه خودتون امتحانارو بدی. فقط کسی که مدرسه نره باید روزی 14ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشه بیشتر باید زحمت بکشی و کارت سخت تره ولی نتیجت بهتر میشه.درضمن تو که تیزهوشانی!!!!مدارس استعدادهای درخشان که بهترین مدارس هستن چرا نمیخوای بری؟کلاس کنکورم که واستون میزارن.مدرست ارزش رفتن داره


منم می خوام اول با خود مدرسه صحبت کنم. امیدوارم قبول کنن و اذیت نکنن. هرچند شاید اداره اونا رو مجبور می کنه...

والا مدرسه تیزهوشان ما خودش خیلی خوبه (یعنی ساختمونش!) ولی معلم ها کلا کاری نمی کنن که خودت نمی تونی بهترشو بکنی. یه کتاب آموزش نشرالگو هم مطالب رو بهتر پوشش می‌ده، هم مثالای بیشتری داره، هم وقت مرده نداره. مخصوصا برای درسای عمومی که بهترین کاری که معلم می تونه بکنه اینه مه بیاد تو کلاس تست بزنه، که خب همین کار رو تو خونه می شه راحت تر انجام داد. بماند که کلا نوع درس خوندن من خیلی با مدرسه جور در نمیاد. مدرسه رو آدم فشار می ذاره که درسا رو سمبل کنه و سطحی پاسشون کنه.
(در ضمن 14 ساعت مطالعه مفید یه ذره به نظرم زیادیه. من که فکر نکنم بشه این قدر مطالعه «مفید» تو یه روز داشت. مگه از یه چیز مهم بزنی، مثلا از خواب. که نتیجه عکس می گیری.)

----------


## magicboy

واسه ی من سال چهارم هیچ بازده علمی نداشت با اینکه سمپاد بود
جز گرفتن وقت و رمق و انرژی هیچی نبود
دبیرا واقعا کنکوری نبودن
دوستم غیر حضوری گرفت و امسال 90 درصد پزشکی در میاد

----------


## fify

> واسه ی من سال چهارم هیچ بازده علمی نداشت با اینکه سمپاد بود
> جز گرفتن وقت و رمق و انرژی هیچی نبود
> دبیرا واقعا کنکوری نبودن
> دوستم غیر حضوری گرفت و امسال 90 درصد پزشکی در میاد


واقعا با شما موافقم. سمپاد واقعا درس می ده، ولی در حد کتاب. بقیه مدارس به نظر من اصلا تعطیلن و کلا در حد همون کتاب هم درس نمی دن!

این دوست شما چه طوری غیرحضوری گرفت؟
من میخوام برم با مدرسمون صحبت کنم. اگه ثبت نامم اون جا تکمیل بشه (که برای گرفتن کتابای پیش باید این کار رو بکنم چون الان به طرز دیوانه واری خریدشون الکترونیکی شده)، بعدا نمی شه لغوش کنم و مثلا برم داوطلب آزاد بشم؟ (منظورم از بعدا مثلا شهریوره).

پی نوشت: می خوام بگم بومی پذیری و سهمیه مناطق واقعا گند زده به کنکور! قبلنا توان مردم رو با کنکور می سنجیدن (که خیلی خوب نبود)، الان دیگه شانس مردم رو می سنجن و حقه بازی‌شون رو. خودم یه هم کلاسی داشتم رفت تهران منطقه 3 که هم سهمیه بومی رو بگیره هم سهمیه منطقه 3 رو. صددرصد قبوله! این اصلا انصاف نیست. بعضیا می گن که بچه های منطقه 3 امکانات ندارن. راست می گن. ولی خب این اصلا ربطی به قدرت علمی بچه ها نداره. تحقیقات علمی نشون داده که بیشتر از این «استعداد» و این حرفای قشنگ، پیشینه اجتماعی-اقتصادی خانواده است که موفقیت تحصیلی رو تعیین می کنه. این عادلانه نیست اصلا، ولی خب حقیقته. نمی شه که بگیم چون منطقه 3 نمی تونن خوب باشن بهشون تخفیف بدیم. این مثل اینه که بگیم آدمی با سندروم داون عمرا بتونه پزشکی قبول شه، بیایم بهش تخفیف بدیم و همین جوری قبولش کنیم! 
دیگه بومی پذیری که جای خود! ما که تهرانی نیستیم (مثل بعضیا) باید به خاطر مشکلات «اقامتی، معیشتی و _غیره_» نریم دانشگاه های خوب. جالبه که ما این قدر بی عرضه ایم که از پس این مشکلات اقامتی و معیشتی بر نمیایم و هنوز هم تهران رو برای تحصیل انتخاب می کنیم. واقعا.

----------


## magicboy

کافیه پارتی دلشته باشی مدرسه نیای!
حالا به بهونهی مریضی شکستگی استخوان و ..
فقط پارتی مدیر   :Yahoo (21): 
واسه غیرحضوری هم پروندتو میبری مدارس غیر حضوری

----------


## fify

> کافیه پارتی دلشته باشی مدرسه نیای!
> حالا به بهونهی مریضی شکستگی استخوان و ..
> فقط پارتی مدیر  
> واسه غیرحضوری هم پروندتو میبری مدارس غیر حضوری


والا من که پارتی ندارم (هرچند شاید شاید عموم مدیر رو بشناسه! باس بهش بگم. ولی عموم اهل پارتی بازی نیست!).
چیزی هم به اسم مدارس غیرحضوری دیگه وجود نداره بابا! شما خودت رفتی؟

----------


## افق

منم اول مثل تو فکر می کردم که اصلا نرم مدرسه
ولی الان به این نتیجه رسیدم که نمیشه اصلا نرفت باید بعضی روزا بری دوستاتو ببینی با معلمات حرف بزنی
وروزایی که درس به درد بخور نداری به اولیات بگو زنگ بزنن از مدرسه اجازه بگیرن و بگن که مریضی
​
اما به نظر من کلا تعطیل نکن

----------


## ...Rahim...

داداش دقیقا داری راهی که من پارسال رفتم رو میری .
اول اینکه بگم حتما اگه میتونی این کار رو بکن و مدرسه نرو چون من کردم (تا حدودی البته . که الان میگم) و خیلی هم نتیجه میده به شرطی که واقعا خودت درسخون باشی .
من اواخر مهر فهمدیم مدرسه داره وقت میگیره ازم رفتم دنبال غیر حصوری اول .
 بابام رفت آموزش و پرورش و هر مدرسه ای که بگی پرسید ولی گفتن غیر قانونیه نمیشه غیر حضوری برداشت . مدرسه ما 5 روز تو هفته بود دیدم نمیشه کاریش کرد گفتم حداقل برم این مدرسه هایی که 3 روز تو هفتس و فقط پیش رو درس میدن (یعنی کلاس کنکور ندارن) . 
حالا اگه گفتی چی شد  :Yahoo (76):   آزمون 25 مهر تو کلاس اول شدم با فاصله زیاد (کلاس داغون بودا نه این که من خوب باشم  :Yahoo (76):  ) هیچی دیگه مدرسه پرونده رو نمیداد ! گفت بیا همینجا هفته ای 2 روز غیبت کن یعنی 3 روز تو هفته بیا . که منم همین کارو کردم تازه یه هفته در میون 1 روزم بیشتر نمیرفتم میشد هفته ای 2 روز .
که خیلی هم به نفعم شد واقعا جلوی وقت زیادی تلف شدن رو گرفت . خیلی زور داره 5 روز تو هفته !

فقط نکته بدش این بود که بقیه بچه ها هم شروع کردن به اعتراض و مادر پدرشون میومدن میگفتن چرا این پسره مدرسه نمیاد بچه ما هم نمیخواد بیاد  :Yahoo (76):  که البته حق میدم بهشون ولی خب دهن من این وسط سرویس میشد هی وسط کلاس ناظم منو میبرد جلو مادر پدره میگفت الکی بگو سر کار میرم  :Yahoo (76): 

در کل پیشنهادم بهت اینه که اگه مایه داری برو غیر انتفاعی به احتمال زیاد اگه خوب پول بدی میزارن کلا نیای .... وگرنه یا باید آشنا داشته باشی یا مثل من بشه داستانت یا اینکه تهش برو یه مدرسه که فقط چهارم باشه و کنکوری درس ندن که تعداد روزش تو هفته کم باشه

----------


## HellishBoy

چیزی که من میدونم اینه که هر کار غیر عادی در سال کنکور عواقب خطرناکی از جمله دانشگاه غیر دولتی و سربازی داره پس برو مدرسه .... ضرر نمیکنی !!!!

----------


## fify

> داداش دقیقا داری راهی که من پارسال رفتم رو میری .
> اول اینکه بگم حتما اگه میتونی این کار رو بکن و مدرسه نرو چون من کردم (تا حدودی البته . که الان میگم) و خیلی هم نتیجه میده به شرطی که واقعا خودت درسخون باشی .
> من اواخر مهر فهمدیم مدرسه داره وقت میگیره ازم رفتم دنبال غیر حصوری اول .
>  بابام رفت آموزش و پرورش و هر مدرسه ای که بگی پرسید ولی گفتن غیر قانونیه نمیشه غیر حضوری برداشت . مدرسه ما 5 روز تو هفته بود دیدم نمیشه کاریش کرد گفتم حداقل برم این مدرسه هایی که 3 روز تو هفتس و فقط پیش رو درس میدن (یعنی کلاس کنکور ندارن) . 
> حالا اگه گفتی چی شد   آزمون 25 مهر تو کلاس اول شدم با فاصله زیاد (کلاس داغون بودا نه این که من خوب باشم  ) هیچی دیگه مدرسه پرونده رو نمیداد ! گفت بیا همینجا هفته ای 2 روز غیبت کن یعنی 3 روز تو هفته بیا . که منم همین کارو کردم تازه یه هفته در میون 1 روزم بیشتر نمیرفتم میشد هفته ای 2 روز .
> که خیلی هم به نفعم شد واقعا جلوی وقت زیادی تلف شدن رو گرفت . خیلی زور داره 5 روز تو هفته !
> 
> فقط نکته بدش این بود که بقیه بچه ها هم شروع کردن به اعتراض و مادر پدرشون میومدن میگفتن چرا این پسره مدرسه نمیاد بچه ما هم نمیخواد بیاد  که البته حق میدم بهشون ولی خب دهن من این وسط سرویس میشد هی وسط کلاس ناظم منو میبرد جلو مادر پدره میگفت الکی بگو سر کار میرم 
> 
> در کل پیشنهادم بهت اینه که اگه مایه داری برو غیر انتفاعی به احتمال زیاد اگه خوب پول بدی میزارن کلا نیای .... وگرنه یا باید آشنا داشته باشی یا مثل من بشه داستانت یا اینکه تهش برو یه مدرسه که فقط چهارم باشه و کنکوری درس ندن که تعداد روزش تو هفته کم باشه


اول می خوام بگم برات یه تشکر بفرستم! ایناهاش:
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.p...st_id=33510768

والا من واقعا عزمم جزمه که مدرسه رو نرم و بخونم. حالاقضیه این جاست که اتفاقا منم شاگرد اول مدرسمون ام (خارجیا می گن valedictorian. خیلی هم دید منفی دارن نسبت به این جور آدما! البته این دید دوطرفه‌اس!). ولی خب مدرسه من تیزهوشانه و دولتی نیست، برای همین شاید خیلی هم حساس نباشن، و تازه هنوز ثبت نام من کامل هم نشده. 
چون من سربازی رو معافم، فکر کنم داوطلب آزاد بهترین راه برای من باشه که تازه قانونی هم هست.
ولی خب اگه بشه با مدرسه کنار بیام به نظرم از همه بهتره! مثلا این داوطلب آزاد ترمیه و باید حتما بعضی کتاب ها رو برای ترم اول تموم کنی، که چون من تو خوندنم سمبل نمی کنم یه کم شاید اذیتم کنه (البته اگه مدرسه نرم به نظرم راحت بشه تمومشون کرد).
من حتی حاضرم همون مدرسه بمونم بخونم (این جوری تازه اون مشکل روحیه هم برات پیش نمیاد! مجبور می شی به خوندن!)، تو کتابخونه ای جایی. بدیش اینه که ما کتابخونه درست حسابی هم نداریم.
والا من نمی دونم ما چند روز تو هفته کلاس داریم و آیا کلاسای کنکوری هم داریم یا نه. مطمئناً کلاس اضافه داریم چون هر سال داشتیم (تیزهوشانه دیگه، بیشتر وقتت رو می گیره!). هیچ علاقه ای ندارم که برم سر کلاسای یه مدرسه دیگه. باز کلاسای مدرسه خودم یااقل 10 درصد بازدهی داره.
منم فکر کنم مشکل اصلی با بقیه بچه هاست. من همین الان یه دوستی دارم که گفته هر جوری هست همین مدرسه خودمون می مونه و بدون اجازه هم که شده جیم می کنه. کلا تو بچه هامون آدم پایه برای جیم زیاد داریم که خیلی هاشون هم اصلا برای درس جیم نمی کنن. همین امسال من و چند تا از بچه ها به بهانه المپیاد جیم می‌کردیم، یه سری آدم الاف هم می رفتن خونشون! 
شما که با پدر و مادرا صحبت می کردی، واقعا خام می شدن و باور می کردن کار می کنی؟ بماند که آدمای این جوری باس برن «از راه دور»!
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## fify

> چیزی که من میدونم اینه که هر کار غیر عادی در سال کنکور عواقب خطرناکی از جمله دانشگاه غیر دولتی و سربازی داره پس برو مدرسه .... ضرر نمیکنی !!!!


موفقیت بزرگ همت بزرگ و ریسک پذیری هم می خواد. وقتی می خوای بری شریف، و شریف فقط 25 نفر برای رشته ات می گیره، و 40 نفر المپیادی هم می خوان برن همون رشته... اون وقته که مدرسه رو غیرممکن می بینی!

----------


## HellishBoy

> موفقیت بزرگ همت بزرگ و ریسک پذیری هم می خواد. وقتی می خوای بری شریف، و شریف فقط 25 نفر برای رشته ات می گیره، و 40 نفر المپیادی هم می خوان برن همون رشته... اون وقته که مدرسه رو غیرممکن می بینی!



هر جور خودت میدونی عمل کن .... اگه میبینی نری به نفعته نرو ولی از راه قانونیش اگه کج رفتی بدون با کله میری تو دیوار !!! موفق باشی

----------


## konkurbank

من خودم با مدرسه صحبت كردم (مدرسه نمونه) و اونا هم اجازه دادن،
رتبم هم شد 442 شد
به همه اونايي كه مدرسه فوق العاده ندارن توصيه ميكنم همينكار رو بكنن به هزار و يك دليل،
مدرسه اگه واقعا فوق العاده نباشه واسه يه شخص كنكوري ضرري بيش نيست...

----------


## fify

> من خودم با مدرسه صحبت كردم (مدرسه نمونه) و اونا هم اجازه دادن،
> رتبم هم شد 442 شد
> به همه اونايي كه مدرسه فوق العاده ندارن توصيه ميكنم همينكار رو بكنن به هزار و يك دليل،
> مدرسه اگه واقعا فوق العاده نباشه واسه يه شخص كنكوري ضرري بيش نيست...


می شه بپرسمچی بهشون گفتی که راضی شدن؟
واقعا مدرسه کلا الکیه. به نظر من بهترین کار اینه که خودت بخونی، سوالات رو یه جا بنویسی بعد اگه تونستی یه دو سه جلسه معلم خصوصی بگیری سوالات رو برطرف کنی. تازه سوالات رو از اینترنت هم می شه پرسید! بماند که بیشتر معلمای مدرسه وقت ندارن یا به هر دلیلی سوالات رو جواب نمی دن! کلا مدرسه فقط ضرره.

----------


## کتی ملیح

> موفقیت بزرگ همت بزرگ و ریسک پذیری هم می خواد. وقتی می خوای بری شریف، و شریف فقط 25 نفر برای رشته ات می گیره، و 40 نفر المپیادی هم می خوان برن همون رشته... اون وقته که مدرسه رو غیرممکن می بینی!




حالا اصن با مدرست حرف نزدی؟؟ شاید بدونِ چون و چرا قبول کنن که اینطور داری سخت میگیری...
بگو قبول بشم بنفع شمام هست،بگین از کلاساتونم استفاده کردم :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (56): 
برو مدرسه بزرگسال هم خرجش کمتره، هم کلاسی تشکیل نمیشه، هم امتحاناش هم کمکی داری.... :Yahoo (4): 
من رفتم،راضی هم بودم.
یه چی تو مایه های مدرسه ی پیام نوره :Yahoo (21):  کتابو میگیری میخونی بعد میری رفع اشکال اگر دلت خواست،بعدشم آزمون :Yahoo (76):

----------


## konkurbank

> می شه بپرسمچی بهشون گفتی که راضی شدن؟
> واقعا مدرسه کلا الکیه. به نظر من بهترین کار اینه که خودت بخونی، سوالات رو یه جا بنویسی بعد اگه تونستی یه دو سه جلسه معلم خصوصی بگیری سوالات رو برطرف کنی. تازه سوالات رو از اینترنت هم می شه پرسید! بماند که بیشتر معلمای مدرسه وقت ندارن یا به هر دلیلی سوالات رو جواب نمی دن! کلا مدرسه فقط ضرره.


خيلي حرف خاصي نزدم فقط توجيحشون كردم كه كنكور با همچين مدرسه عطيقه اي جور در نمياد
و واسه اين كار حتي تعهد نامه كتبي ازم گرفتن كه رتبم زير 1000 بياد  :Yahoo (110): 
ولي خب خداروشكر اونا هم تقريبا راحت قبول كردن...

----------


## fify

> حالا اصن با مدرست حرف نزدی؟؟ شاید بدونِ چون و چرا قبول کنن که اینطور داری سخت میگیری...
> بگو قبول بشم بنفع شمام هست،بگین از کلاساتونم استفاده کردم 
> برو مدرسه بزرگسال هم خرجش کمتره، هم کلاسی تشکیل نمیشه، هم امتحاناش هم کمکی داری....
> من رفتم،راضی هم بودم.
> یه چی تو مایه های مدرسه ی پیام نوره کتابو میگیری میخونی بعد میری رفع اشکال اگر دلت خواست،بعدشم آزمون


من گفتم اول یه کم اطلاعات داشته باشم بعد برم بحث کنم. شاید قبول کنن ولی خب من چشمم اب نمی خوره راحت قبول کنن. بعدشم اگه بشه راحت داوطلب آزاد گرفت خب من که سربازی ندارم می رم داوطلب ازاد می **** و خلاص. مدرسه هم اصلا بگه من همه کلاسا رو بودم! واسه من چه فرقی می کنه! بعدشم مدرسه دولتی تیزهوشان واقعا چه نیازی به خوب جلوه دادن داره؟

----------


## fify

> خيلي حرف خاصي نزدم فقط توجيحشون كردم كه كنكور با همچين مدرسه عطيقه اي جور در نمياد
> و واسه اين كار حتي تعهد نامه كتبي ازم گرفتن كه رتبم زير 1000 بياد 
> ولي خب خداروشكر اونا هم تقريبا راحت قبول كردن...


والا مدرسه ما این جوری راضی نمی شه (امسال مثلا رتبه های 29 منطقه 2 تجربی و 171 ریاضی از مدرسه ما بودن  :Yahoo (94): ). باید تعهدنامه رتبه زیر 10 بهشون بدم! ولی خب جای گفتن داره که مثلا من همین رتبه 171 رو می شناختم و اینا خودشون می خوندن نه این که مثلا معلم براشون معجزه کرده باشه. همین تابستون بچه هامون دارن کلاس بهترین معلم دیفرانسیل سهر رو می رن (طرف از اون اسم دار هاست!). چی کار می کنه حالا؟ فقط می شینه تست می نویسه پای تخته و وقت حل هم نمی ده و خودش حل می کنه و بعد هم مشق شب می ده. خب آقای محترم، یه کتاب آموزش نشرالگو یا یه گاج نقره ای همین کار رو بهتر هم انجام می ده! بدون وقت مرده! تازه این بهترین دبیر شهره! امسال سر کلاس دینی درباره حقوق طلبه ها صحبت می کردیم! یه تست هم نزدیم!
بعدشم بدی کار این جاست که من تنها نیستم و یه نفر دیگه هم به قول خودش عمرا بیاد مدرسه (مگه کلاس فیزیک!). المپیادی هم بود (41 مرحله 3 کامپیوتر شد و _هی_ بهش ندادن). بعدشم اگه این تعهدنامه دقیقا چه تاثیری داره؟ یعنی مدرکت رو نمی دادن مثلا؟ یا صرفا نشریفاتی بود؟

----------


## konkurbank

> والا مدرسه ما این جوری راضی نمی شه (امسال مثلا رتبه های 29 منطقه 2 تجربی و 171 ریاضی از مدرسه ما بودن ). باید تعهدنامه رتبه زیر 10 بهشون بدم! ولی خب جای گفتن داره که مثلا من همین رتبه 171 رو می شناختم و اینا خودشون می خوندن نه این که مثلا معلم براشون معجزه کرده باشه. همین تابستون بچه هامون دارن کلاس بهترین معلم دیفرانسیل سهر رو می رن (طرف از اون اسم دار هاست!). چی کار می کنه حالا؟ فقط می شینه تست می نویسه پای تخته و وقت حل هم نمی ده و خودش حل می کنه و بعد هم مشق شب می ده. خب آقای محترم، یه کتاب آموزش نشرالگو یا یه گاج نقره ای همین کار رو بهتر هم انجام می ده! بدون وقت مرده! تازه این بهترین دبیر شهره! امسال سر کلاس دینی درباره حقوق طلبه ها صحبت می کردیم! یه تست هم نزدیم!
> بعدشم بدی کار این جاست که من تنها نیستم و یه نفر دیگه هم به قول خودش عمرا بیاد مدرسه (مگه کلاس فیزیک!). المپیادی هم بود (41 مرحله 3 کامپیوتر شد و _هی_ بهش ندادن). بعدشم اگه این تعهدنامه دقیقا چه تاثیری داره؟ یعنی مدرکت رو نمی دادن مثلا؟ یا صرفا نشریفاتی بود؟


در اصل صرفآ تشريفاتي...

----------


## fify

> در اصل صرفآ تشريفاتي...


با توجه به این خبر، منم باید همین کار رو بکنم...

آپدیت: این سایت می گه الان همه باید روزانه معمولی رو برن و هر جیم کردنی غیرقانونیه و اگه کشف بشه مدرکت رو نمی دن. نظر شما چیه؟ اصلا این سایت معتبره خبرش؟ به روزه؟
http://www.magiran.com/npview.asp?ID=2390047

----------


## HellishBoy

> با توجه به این خبر، منم باید همین کار رو بکنم...
> 
> آپدیت: این سایت می گه الان همه باید روزانه معمولی رو برن و هر جیم کردنی غیرقانونیه و اگه کشف بشه مدرکت رو نمی دن. نظر شما چیه؟ اصلا این سایت معتبره خبرش؟ به روزه؟
>   90/8/10:      Ԑ



آقا بجای اینکه بیای اینترنت انقدر فکر و ذهن و وقتتو تلف کنی برو این وقتو بذار بخون !!!! این همه ادم کلاس میرفتن تک رقمیم شدن !!!! شما دنبال دردسر یا بهونه میگردی مگه ؟!!! از ما گفتن بود ....

----------


## fify

> آقا بجای اینکه بیای اینترنت انقدر فکر و ذهن و وقتتو تلف کنی برو این وقتو بذار بخون !!!! این همه ادم کلاس میرفتن تک رقمیم شدن !!!! شما دنبال دردسر یا بهونه میگردی مگه ؟!!! از ما گفتن بود ....


بعضی کار ها پاداش بزرگ تری از زمانشون دارن و دچار یه asymmetry هستن. ولی خب راست می کین شما، اینترنت یه فضای بدی داره که وقت بیشتر از حد لازم از آدم می گیره.

----------


## Kkk

من دقيقا همين مشكلو دارم،تيزهوشانها قبول نميكنن،دولتي قبول ميكنه،چقدر ميگيره؟

----------

